
Show HN: Raspberry Pi coding in the cloud - babboste
https://iottly.com/try-now/
======
babboste
Author here.

iottly can help in programming Pis remotely (even multiple of them at the same
time) as you would be in front of them, even if they are installed in places
which are hard to reach, and without ssh. Particularly suitable for industrial
applications.

Few details on how it works: iottly mainly consists of two parts: a sandbox to
be installed on the Pis and a cloud based programming tool. The sandbox takes
care of MQTT communication (no other protocols are in place), of synchronizing
the new code when required, and performing health checks of the code.

On the cloud side iottly provides a tool to program devices over the internet
and to debug them as you would be in front of them even if they are installed
in hard to reach places. The communication of the Pi with iottly cloud is
initiated by the Pi itself. The language to program the board with is python.

You can try iottly without a Raspberry (in case you don't have one available
near you): in the demo you will find a "virtual board" hosted on our cloud
infrastructure (without support for GPIO for now).

~~~
riccardom
looks nice, thanks for sharing! Any plan on adding support to more boards?

~~~
babboste
Thanks! Yes we do have plans to add support for low power microcontrollers. We
plan to port the sandbox (which is python itself) to microprocessors for which
an implementation of the MicroPython framework exists. For example the WiPy
board, which ships a cortex M4, or boards with the ESP32. MicroPython can
selectively compile functions both at bytecode level and at native ARM level,
with native code emitter, so that it will be possible to achieve performance
comparable to native code even on microcontrollers.

